# phyllo dough recipe wanted



## tollhousegoddess (Aug 27, 2001)

I'm looking for a recipe for phyllo dough. Any Greek yiayias out there wanna share?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Homemade Phyllo Dough Recipe

More for you to browse

If you try it, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## tollhousegoddess (Aug 27, 2001)

Thank you. I will try it and let you know.


----------

